# Golden Age Reproductions Albatros D.V



## Drag Monster (Oct 15, 2003)

This is a "Stick & Tissue" (Balsa Wood) kit from a company called Golden Age Reproductions. It is from a original 1934 print by Dudley model co. About 75% is scratch built.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

My favorite WWI fighter. Gorgeous job.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Thats just super! My dad built a couple of the Golden Age kits. Your's is awesome.


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Love it! Great job.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Is it RC? Rubber Band Powered?


----------



## Drag Monster (Oct 15, 2003)

Y3a said:


> Is it RC? Rubber Band Powered?


The kit was designed to be rubber powered. This was built as a static kit it's way too heavy for flight.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

I'm getting ready to do an old Sig Monocoupe kit, but without the tissue covering. I plan to scale up the kit for electric flight - at about 32" wingspan.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Sig's Monocoupe is a good, solid kit but a bit heavy. Enlarging it will help if you do some work to keep the weight down. The Monocoupe and Mr. Mulligan were kit versions of a couple of well known (40 years ago) contest winning designs. Easy Built has a nice big electric Monocoupe too.


----------



## Schwinnster (Sep 5, 2011)

*Beautiful!* _Love_ that engine :thumbsup::thumbsup: Thanks for sharing the WIP pix


----------



## RLCarlos (Dec 25, 2006)

That is some incredible work. You definitely have a gift. Looking forward to seeing the completed aircraft.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Err I think it is complete


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

djnick66 said:


> Sig's Monocoupe is a good, solid kit but a bit heavy. Enlarging it will help if you do some work to keep the weight down. The Monocoupe and Mr. Mulligan were kit versions of a couple of well known (40 years ago) contest winning designs. Easy Built has a nice big electric Monocoupe too.


I've built 5-6 of the Monocoupes, and even a clipped wing variant, and I used to fly a 1/4 scale 90a That I built from plans, heavily modified. I'm a sucker for the Monocoupes. I even located a copy of "Of Monocoupes and Men" By Underwood. On my HO scale layout I have the little Hallmark N101H , John McCullock's current 110 Special. I got a ride in Lil Butch before John donated it to the NASM. It's hanging at the Udvar-Hasey near Enola Gay. 
I have 3 Coupe kits left, `1 Mulligan 3 Peck J3's a Velie Monocoupe from Flyline, and a comet set with 110 and some other plane I can't recall. 

Good thing I'm not Hard Core.......


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

Drag Monster,
This is a really beautiful build.


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

You have done a stunning job on her. I love it.....Cheers mark


----------

